
Square Enix Graphics Designer Manabu Daishima Has Died - tangue
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2016-08-08/square-enix-graphics-designer-manabu-daishima-passes-away/.105134
======
Vaskivo
I was really saddened by this. A game involves a lot of people, and you never
realize who was the actual person responsible for that tiny bit you love so
much.

I'll quote here the related post in techraptor.net:

 _If you think about it, what are the chances that Daishima is the only
designer on the Square team who has passed away? There may be tons of graphic
designers out there who are practically anonymous, but help bring to life our
favorite games. [...] We may not know much about every single developer who
works on a game today, but their work is never in vain. For someone like
Daishima, his contributions will always live on._

------
tangue
Hours of my life sunk into this man's creations (I believe every Secret of
Mana player is in the same situation).

------
brickmort
He worked on Secret of Mana at age 22 and Chrono Trigger at age 24. What
amazing feats to have under your belt at such a young age.

------
chuckwnelson
His artwork inspired me to look into design/illustration as a kid. RIP

------
jaunkst
Chrono Trigger was amazing. Thank you RIP.

------
cbanek
Amazing games, which I think will live on for a long time. Chrono trigger is
my personal fav, and keeps getting remade. I'm playing the 3rd remake on my
3DS.

------
DiabloD3
He worked on games from my childhood, and from where I stand, this is the top
most link on the front page.

My childhood needs to quit getting to the front page like this.

